# Empire Bitz for a good home



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I have just opened a couple State troops boxes and the knights box and have some bitz that are free to a good home. From the state troops are the shields, sword arms and spear heads. From the knights are the two shield sprues, and any part not needed for Knights of the White Wolf. If you need any of these parts PM me for more details.

KT out


----------

